# Goat hair cut, sooooo painful!!!



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 6, 2011)

Never in my life did I think there was something worse than a paper cut, today I learned  different.  I got a goat hair cut, my girl sliced me with her hair right on the side of my palm,    And we're talking about a woman who has 7 piercings and 11 tattoos(yea I crossed lines in youth)   , didn't bat an eye at any, gave natural birth to 5 kids (1 at 15 years old,( again lines)  , but goat hair, dang near brought me to my knees, then the amount of times I wash my hands     all over again!!!! It stings forever and just when you thought it was over, you go and make it sting some more.   I just thought I would share this, something newbies may need to know, now I fear taking a shower and washing my own hair .


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 6, 2011)

Um, that sounds horrible! I had no idea goat hair could cut you?? For real?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 6, 2011)

I am for real, I didn't know, never crossed my mind, but I have a little slice, like a paper cut, after a "struggle" with one of my Boer girls, all I was doing was pushing her back out of the garage and while  pushing on her behind , I felt this stinging, I thought a wasp had gotten me, but no it's a little slice. Who would of thought? And it doesn't stop stinging, after getting her out, I went in ran cool water over it, made it worse, of course doctored it up. .   how but owe.


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 7, 2011)

Ouch. Sounds Painful.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 7, 2011)

It's livable .....but who would a thought?  I talked to who I bought my dairy goats from, and he was like oh yea and it stings doesn't it. Told me to watch those goat hairs.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 7, 2011)

I just started my spring shaves on my Nigis yesterday and am covered in goat hair splinters...oh the joys!


----------



## mabeane (Apr 7, 2011)

Try using New Skin on it. You paint it on like nail polish. It works.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 7, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I just started my spring shaves on my Nigis yesterday and am covered in goat hair splinters...oh the joys!


They're called splinters!!!!   It's better today, happy it doesn't sting anymore.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I haven't been cut by goat hair, but I was stabbed by a German Shepherd hair!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 7, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't been cut by goat hair, but I was stabbed by a German Shepherd hair!


 the dogs too!!!!!!


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh dog prickly hair is awful. Especially when it gets all in your shirt and stuff....and I hate sliver cuts, so I am gonna be sure to be careful with my boys when they get here.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm a professional groomer and have had to take oral antibiotics before to combat a raging infection in my hand from a dog hair splinter.  It migrated into the webbing between my fingers towards the knuckles and caused the most painful swelling!  I wear latex gloves sometimes during shave down season.  A fellow groomer I worked with had one get through her shirt, under her bra, and imbed in her bosom such that it abscessed and she had to have it LANCED!    Yeouch.


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 7, 2011)

Yikes!  Now I know to be careful when it comes time to shave the girls!  I always got dog hair splinters when I'd go barefoot at my folks house; they had 2 weims and those little hairs hurt as splinters!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## sunfisher (Apr 7, 2011)

wow thank you for sharing..I'm new to goats and had no idea that could happen.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 7, 2011)

AHhhhhhh! D: Now I have shivers all over me from the horrors!


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 7, 2011)

christy_was_here said:
			
		

> Um, that sounds horrible! I had no idea goat hair could cut you?? For real?


I'm with her! Wow, & I cant handle paper cuts...


----------

